# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Kampanja ASUIBI - portali koji podrzavaju kampanju

## Mukica

Zahvaljujemo   :Love:   :Heart:  svima koji su prepoznali važnost ove akcije u spašavanju života naših najmlađih te postavili banner ili obavijest o kampanji na svoj portal. 

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr 
www.dubrovnikportal.com 
www.e-tabularasa.com 
www.ak-rijeka.hr 
www.nekretnine.net 
www.oglasnik.hr 
www.auti.hr 
www.posao.hr 
www.schnee-offroad.com 
www.korakpokorak.hr/default.asp?intro=skip 
www.autosport.hr 
http://www.alfisti.hr/index.php?ind=..._single&ide=77 
www.udruga-kameleon.hr 
www.hondafanclub.hr 
www.mackorisnik.com 
http://www.kulerica.blog.hr/2008/02/...z-iznimke.html 
www.recro.hr 
www.blog.hr 
www.mk-osijek.com 
www.corsa.hr 
www.hrautosport.com
www.tpautoshop.com
www.tpautosport.com



_Mukica editira popis svako malo_

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com
www.radio-mreznica.hr
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com
www.radio-mreznica.hr
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/
www.crotouristguide.com/home

----------


## Moover

Stajat će još neki kad dobiju banner   :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

Ukoliko imate neki portal ili znate nekoga tko ga ima, a zelio bi sudjelovatii u ovoj kampanji, javite nam.

Vazno je da ne krsi kod.

----------


## Mukica

> Stajat će još neki kad dobiju banner


tenks Moover   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## mama courage

pa sunce mu kalajsano! ja odavno molim za banner (tj. razmjenu bannera) i nitko me ne šljivi!!!  :?

----------


## Tony

Ako ima zainteresiranih za razmjenu bannera, stranice Zagrebačkog dijabetičkog društva, www.zadi.hr su na raspolaganju.
Mi stavljamo rodin, rode stavljaju nas i svi sretni!

----------


## Mukica

> pa sunce mu kalajsano! ja odavno molim za banner (tj. razmjenu bannera) i nitko me ne šljivi!!!  :?





> Ako ima zainteresiranih za razmjenu bannera, stranice Zagrebačkog dijabetičkog društva, www.zadi.hr su na raspolaganju.
> Mi stavljamo rodin, rode stavljaju nas i svi sretni!


MC i Tony ovo nije klasicna razmjena banera
ovo je iskazivanje podrske nasoj kampanji u zamjenu ni za sta tj. iskazivanje drustvene odgovornosti

ako hocete sudjelovati poslat cu vam banere

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home
www.pozezani.com
www.krizevci.info

----------


## Tony

> MC i Tony ovo nije klasicna razmjena banera
> ovo je iskazivanje podrske nasoj kampanji u zamjenu ni za sta tj. iskazivanje drustvene odgovornosti
> 
> ako hocete sudjelovati poslat cu vam banere


Gle vec sam nekoliko puta pitao za banner i za suradnju nase dvije udruge i nisam dobio nikakav odgovor. 
Poslji mi banner i vidjeti cu kako se uklapa u nas web.

----------


## Mukica

To je zato sto trenutno nemamo tehnicke mogucnosti postavljati banere.

Saljem ti banere na mejl.

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info
www.zadi.hr

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77
www.gradpula.com
www.regionalexpress.hr

----------


## mama courage

mukice, posalji mi molim te banner na ovaj mail: info@e-tabularasa.com pa ću postavljanje bannera prepustiti mojoj tehničkoj adminici. hvala.

možda vam nađem još nekoliko sajtova (u pregovorima sam... bračnim   :Grin:  ). 

za banner na vašem forumu (plaćeni oglas) još uvijek čekam ponudu. 8) strpljen spašen.  :Cekam:

----------


## Mukica

oke MC
posaljem ti sutra jer sam na uzasno losoj vezi danas popodne i trajalo bi satima

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr
www.os-orehovica.hr
www.vecernji.hr
www.monitor.hr
www.glazba.monitor.hr
www.forum.hr

----------


## anchie76

Muks upravo sam poslala MC bannere.  Ne moras ti   :Smile: 

MC   :Kiss:

----------


## Mukica

tenks

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr
www.dubrovnikportal.com

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr 
www.dubrovnikportal.com
www.e-tabularasa.com

----------


## kobila_suzy

Daj i meni posalji na nina@aromaterra.hr.

----------


## Dia

samo da priupitam, zasto HAK i INA nemaju?

----------


## Mukica

imat ce

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr 
www.dubrovnikportal.com 
www.e-tabularasa.com 
www.ak-rijeka.hr
www.nekretnine.net 
www.oglasnik.hr 
www.auti.hr 
www.posao.hr

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr 
www.dubrovnikportal.com 
www.e-tabularasa.com 
www.ak-rijeka.hr 
www.nekretnine.net 
www.oglasnik.hr 
www.auti.hr 
www.posao.hr
www.schnee-offroad.com

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr 
www.dubrovnikportal.com 
www.e-tabularasa.com 
www.ak-rijeka.hr 
www.nekretnine.net 
www.oglasnik.hr 
www.auti.hr 
www.posao.hr
www.schnee-offroad.com
www.korakpokorak.hr/default.asp?intro=skip
www.autosport.hr
http://www.alfisti.hr/index.php?ind=..._single&ide=77

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr 
www.dubrovnikportal.com 
www.e-tabularasa.com 
www.ak-rijeka.hr 
www.nekretnine.net 
www.oglasnik.hr 
www.auti.hr 
www.posao.hr
www.schnee-offroad.com
www.korakpokorak.hr/default.asp?intro=skip
www.autosport.hr
http://www.alfisti.hr/index.php?ind=..._single&ide=77
www.udruga-kameleon.hr
www.hondafanclub.hr

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr 
www.dubrovnikportal.com 
www.e-tabularasa.com 
www.ak-rijeka.hr 
www.nekretnine.net 
www.oglasnik.hr 
www.auti.hr 
www.posao.hr
www.schnee-offroad.com
www.korakpokorak.hr/default.asp?intro=skip
www.autosport.hr
http://www.alfisti.hr/index.php?ind=..._single&ide=77
www.udruga-kameleon.hr
www.hondafanclub.hr
www.mackorisnik.com
http://www.kulerica.blog.hr/2008/02/...z-iznimke.html

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr 
www.dubrovnikportal.com 
www.e-tabularasa.com 
www.ak-rijeka.hr 
www.nekretnine.net 
www.oglasnik.hr 
www.auti.hr 
www.posao.hr 
www.schnee-offroad.com 
www.korakpokorak.hr/default.asp?intro=skip 
www.autosport.hr 
http://www.alfisti.hr/index.php?ind=..._single&ide=77 
www.udruga-kameleon.hr 
www.hondafanclub.hr 
www.mackorisnik.com 
http://www.kulerica.blog.hr/2008/02/...z-iznimke.html
www.recro.hr

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr 
www.dubrovnikportal.com 
www.e-tabularasa.com 
www.ak-rijeka.hr 
www.nekretnine.net 
www.oglasnik.hr 
www.auti.hr 
www.posao.hr
www.schnee-offroad.com
www.korakpokorak.hr/default.asp?intro=skip
www.autosport.hr
http://www.alfisti.hr/index.php?ind=..._single&ide=77
www.udruga-kameleon.hr
www.hondafanclub.hr
www.mackorisnik.com
http://www.kulerica.blog.hr/2008/02/...z-iznimke.html
www.recro.hr
www.blog.hr

----------


## anchie76

I jos jedan  :Bouncing: 

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr 
www.dubrovnikportal.com 
www.e-tabularasa.com 
www.ak-rijeka.hr 
www.nekretnine.net 
www.oglasnik.hr 
www.auti.hr 
www.posao.hr
www.schnee-offroad.com
www.korakpokorak.hr/default.asp?intro=skip
www.autosport.hr
http://www.alfisti.hr/index.php?ind=..._single&ide=77
www.udruga-kameleon.hr
www.hondafanclub.hr
www.mackorisnik.com
http://www.kulerica.blog.hr/2008/02/...z-iznimke.html
www.recro.hr
www.blog.hr
www.mk-osijek.com

----------


## Mukica

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr 
www.dubrovnikportal.com 
www.e-tabularasa.com 
www.ak-rijeka.hr 
www.nekretnine.net 
www.oglasnik.hr 
www.auti.hr 
www.posao.hr
www.schnee-offroad.com
www.korakpokorak.hr/default.asp?intro=skip
www.autosport.hr
http://www.alfisti.hr/index.php?ind=..._single&ide=77
www.udruga-kameleon.hr
www.hondafanclub.hr
www.mackorisnik.com
http://www.kulerica.blog.hr/2008/02/...z-iznimke.html
www.recro.hr
www.blog.hr 
www.mk-osijek.com
www.corsa.hr
www.HRautosport.com

----------


## Adrijana

Pošaljite na http://www.cakoveconline.com/

mail adresa:
urednik@cakoveconline.com

Sigurno će staviti   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

hvala adrijana
poslat cu sad

www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr 
www.dubrovnikportal.com 
www.e-tabularasa.com 
www.ak-rijeka.hr 
www.nekretnine.net 
www.oglasnik.hr 
www.auti.hr 
www.posao.hr 
www.schnee-offroad.com 
www.korakpokorak.hr/default.asp?intro=skip 
www.autosport.hr 
http://www.alfisti.hr/index.php?ind=..._single&ide=77 
www.udruga-kameleon.hr 
www.hondafanclub.hr 
www.mackorisnik.com 
http://www.kulerica.blog.hr/2008/02/...z-iznimke.html 
www.recro.hr 
www.blog.hr 
www.mk-osijek.com 
www.corsa.hr 
www.hrautosport.com
www.tpautoshop.com
www.tpautosport.com

----------


## Mukica

> Pošaljite na http://www.cakoveconline.com/
> 
> mail adresa:
> urednik@cakoveconline.com
> 
> Sigurno će staviti





> Postovani,
> 
> redakcija portala *cakoveconline.com* je odlucala prikazivati vas banner na nasim stranicama, pa vam o tome dostavljamo obavijest.
> Naime, banner se vec neko vrijeme vrti kod nas, ali vas nismo obavijestili o tome )...
> 
> Lijep pozdrav,
> Josip
> multimedia
> m2m.hr
> cakoveconline.com


www.autosjedalice.info 
www.Varazdin-Online.com 
www.mojapozega.com 
www.radio-mreznica.hr 
www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/www/ 
www.crotouristguide.com/home 
www.pozezani.com 
www.krizevci.info 
www.zadi.hr 
www.parentium.com/prva.asp?ban1=77 
www.gradpula.com 
www.regionalexpress.hr 
www.os-orehovica.hr 
www.vecernji.hr 
www.monitor.hr 
www.glazba.monitor.hr 
www.forum.hr 
www.dubrovnikportal.com 
www.e-tabularasa.com 
www.ak-rijeka.hr 
www.nekretnine.net 
www.oglasnik.hr 
www.auti.hr 
www.posao.hr 
www.schnee-offroad.com 
www.korakpokorak.hr/default.asp?intro=skip 
www.autosport.hr 
http://www.alfisti.hr/index.php?ind=..._single&ide=77 
www.udruga-kameleon.hr 
www.hondafanclub.hr 
www.mackorisnik.com 
http://www.kulerica.blog.hr/2008/02/...z-iznimke.html 
www.recro.hr 
www.blog.hr 
www.mk-osijek.com 
www.corsa.hr 
www.hrautosport.com 
www.tpautoshop.com 
www.tpautosport.com
www.cakoveconline.com

----------


## konstanta

mukica, moze li i jedan tekst i baner na adresu: _irena.slunjski@gmail.com_ da ga postavimo na www.mia.com.hr

hvala :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

ma moze kak ne bi moglo...
super :D  :D 

evo poslala sam

----------


## Mukica

hvala alfistima 
 :Kiss:   :Heart:  


> Poštovani obavještavamo Vas da smo na našem portalu objavili cijeli
> članak o Vašoj hvale vrijednoj akciji.
> 
> Lijep pozdrav, Klub alfista Hrvatske, http://www.alfisti.hr/index.php?ind=..._single&ide=77

----------


## Mukica

dodajem portale koji su se ovih dana ukljucili:

www.raplection.com
www.opcenito.com

----------

